# Best Pier in Myrtle Beach for Kings?



## Ganina (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi

First of all I would like to say what a great forum this is. My family and I are planning a trip to Myrtle Beach next year in late june or early July. I was wondering are there any piers that are better than others?I am leaning towards Springmaid Beach Resort for a place to stay. I plan on going after Kings. Will they be on by the piers at this time of the year? I have fished for Kings before off of party boats.What a thrill. I plan on bringing 2 Muskie rods 7-7 1/2' long with 20- 30 # test line on . Both my reels have large line capacity. I also plan on bringing 2 other smaller spinning rods with 10-15# test line on for smaller inshore fish. I plan on reserving a charter boat for my son and I for at least one day durring our visit. I would also like to do some jetty fishing while I am there . 

Thank you
Rick


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Early July is weak for kings on the pier, but hot close in by boat. nice time to visit, still might get one from the pier, but don't count on it....Good luck


----------



## Ganina (Nov 18, 2005)

*Best Pier in Myrtle Beach for Kings*

Thank you. What time of the year is best for Kings off of piers? Also in July what can expect to catch off of piers and jettys


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

september and october are the best by far. I prefer Apache, but Cherry Grove and springmaid catch their share of fish also. Remember you say you have plenty of line capacity, but there is a chance of a tarpon around so you are gonna need at least 400yds and preferably more. Also you need a surf rod to use as an anchor.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7441

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7631&highlight=king+rigging



http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19328&highlight=apache+tarpon


----------



## Ganina (Nov 18, 2005)

*Best Pier in Myrtle Beach for Kings*

Thank you very much for the info.I forgot to put in my profile that I am from Illinois.Like I said in my 1st post this site is very helpfull. Tell Brian congratulations on catching that Tarpon. It must have been quite a fight. I was not aware of using an anchor rod. My King rigs are a little different than yours. Mine consist of a 3' wire leader ,plus an adjustable front treble,along with 2 other treble hooks. Mine also have a half ounce egg sinker above the first hook .


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah there are all kinds of different rigs, don't think you'll need that egg sinnker though, just something else the king can use to pull hooks free when he's shaking his head. yeah the fight was awesome, took about an hour and a half, i got to hold the rod for a couple minutes near the end and the power of the fish was amazing.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

*Kings*

July was an odd month this year at Apache. The week I got the Tarpon there was I believe 14 or 15 Kings caught and a couple lost. The King bite was better this year than the last couple of years. Good Spanish bite in July. We even had A Jack Crevelle this year. Come on down, you never know.


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Even if we are not catching Kings, we still have alot of fun out on the end. We catch Flounder, Black Drum, Sheepshead, and a Hawk or two. Even a Pelican. Right Brian


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

thats for sure, and one thing i really like about apache is the relaxed atmosphere. there's not many piers that would let flounder fishermen fish right off the end like that, but thats where the fish were and since the flounder guys out there were experienced pier anglers and knew they had to get out of the way anytime a reel went off we let it go. the flounder bite was awesome that week.


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

So uhhh i havent been on here in a while, and if you wanna have a great time you should come on down to apache. Heres what you could expect to catch around june-july. Is that b3butner and bluerunner holding up mine and josh's kngs. lol


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I had to sneak in there with my little spanish


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

*Don't forget*

'Mikey'


fisher446 said:


> So uhhh i havent been on here in a while, and if you wanna have a great time you should come on down to apache. Heres what you could expect to catch around june-july. Is that b3butner and bluerunner holding up mine and josh's kngs. lol


----------



## Ganina (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice fish! I did not catch any as big as those when I went on charter boat. I think I need bigger reals! I will have to check and see how much line capacity my reals will have using 20# test How big is the one in the middle center? It looks like Apache might be the place to fish.You are making this decision harder and harder about where to go.


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

The big one in the middle is 28lb. Then the others are anywhere between 16-24lb.......


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

That is a rather nice spanish.


bluerunner said:


> I had to sneak in there with my little spanish


----------

